# Australian Ethmostigmus rubripes MONSTER!



## BB8 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello,

This is my Monster Ethmostigmus rubripes (green form), she came out for a wander. The tank is about 23.6cm wide. So i estimate she is at least 21-22cm long. (Australian museum says upto 16cm lol)

I am awe struck when she rears her head up like a snake. She has grown far bigger than i expected and is very impressive to watch.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Ran (Aug 26, 2017)

She is very beautiful and large girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 26, 2017)

Yay! A fellow Rubripes keeper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 26, 2017)

Also don't listen to Australian Museum. There are instances of this species reaching 25cm in length. Maybe yours may still have some growing to do!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Salvador (Aug 26, 2017)

Very nice. Staehilomyces is quite up on these himself, I think he has a couple of locales. Very jealous of you guys, we don't see them in the UK.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## BB8 (Aug 26, 2017)

i have a tiger form aswell about 17cm, bit psychotic that one.... when i feed her she launches at the tongs and scares the crap outta me


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 26, 2017)

Yeah. Currently I own a brown, banded and half green/banded variant. The third has a high likelihood of being on eggs right now; she laid a batch last year, which she unfortunately ate after being disturbed by one of my other pedes, and has now disappeared for over two weeks, not even coming out at night. Besides, I've read that a single mating can lead to several fertile clutches. I've got my fingers crossed, to say the least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 26, 2017)

@BB8 my tiger rubripes is definitely the most aggressive of the bunch. Nevertheless, it's been calming down lately due to my gentle interactions with it (see the video I posted in a slightly earlier thread).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BB8 (Aug 26, 2017)

funny story on how I got my Tiger. I got a phone call from my sister saying that her friend had a centipede that went through the washing machine and crawled out of the washing when she emptied the machine. So i went and picked it up and it was a Tiger lol. It survived a full cycle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 26, 2017)

I got mine out of a pure stroke of luck. I was googling images of this species to show to someone, and I happened to click on one which was part of a sale post. Even better, the owner was in Yeronga, which is quite close to my apartment in South Brisbane. Needless to say, I got it the next day. Well, perhaps more honestly, my father went and got it for me, as I had the feeling he wouldn't be OK with selling the pede to someone my age.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 26, 2017)

Such a beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BB8 (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks guys, glad you appreciate her too


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey where was that tiger rubripes found? I was under the impression they were restricted to North Queensland until I stumbled across and Instagram post by someone who had found on in their house at the Gold Coast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Camman1983 (Aug 27, 2017)

That's awesome gotta get me one off those. I love posts about Aussie critters. I've been mainly into scorps with s few T's and trapdoors but recently acquired a large house centipede. I'm enjoying how active it is and think I might have to expand my collection to include some centipedes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BB8 (Aug 27, 2017)

Both my rubripes were found near Dayboro (NW Brisbane) the rhysida nuda came from Clear mountain 20min down the road


----------



## BB8 (Aug 27, 2017)

I am curious, does any have a rubripes on here that is bigger than this. Would love to see pics


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 28, 2017)

*sigh*
To live somewhere where glorious centipedes just fall out of washing machines... 

A truly amazing 'pede; how active is it? I've heard Ethmos can be pet holes but does that also apply to _rubripes_?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 28, 2017)

Well, from my experience, E. rubripes is a reasonably active pede, unless it's given a ridiculous amount of substrate and no hide. If there is a hide, it will use that instead of burrowing. That's my experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BB8 (Aug 28, 2017)

I agree, mine hang out under a little drift wood. Both of my rubripes do major landscaping  around the drift wood to seal off the area underneath except for 2 spots. They seem like like 2 options for entry/exit and they always seem to be on the exact opposite side of the other entrance. Depending on how damp the substrate is and the temperature, they will seal off all of it. If its dry they seal, if its damp they leave it open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 28, 2017)

How painful is _rubripes_ venom? If they are ever available in the U.S. I will consider purchasing one. Call me weird but the green morph is probably my favorite!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 29, 2017)

Pretty potent. Not in the same league as Dehaani, but potent enough to cause severe pain that can last for several days. This isn't coming from experience though, I've just read it on a few pages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BB8 (Aug 29, 2017)

A guy at a pet store told me he got bitten on his finger and within 10 minutes he was calling and ambulance to come chop his finger off.


----------



## BB8 (Aug 29, 2017)

BB8 said:


> A guy at a pet store told me he got bitten on his finger and within 10 minutes he was calling and ambulance to come chop his finger off.


he said it hurt for 5 days


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 29, 2017)

Wow. I'm lucky. I took a bite from my half green/tiger E. rubripes. She's actually a very docile centipede, but out of lack of experience with handling back then, mostly due to being carried away after my success with the S. morsitans, I held her way too long, and too roughly for a first attempt. She caught me completely off guard, and sunk her claws in without warning. Thankfully, I have all the reason to suspect it was a "test bite". I'm not even sure if any venom was injected, as any significant pain died off after about half an hour, and after that, I would only feel a slight pain if I touched the spot where it got me. I lucked out that time. If I were to get nailed by my tiger rubripes, I feel as though it won't be such an easy experience.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 29, 2017)

A beautiful monster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BB8 (Sep 1, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> Wow. I'm lucky. I took a bite from my half green/tiger E. rubripes. She's actually a very docile centipede, but out of lack of experience with handling back then, mostly due to being carried away after my success with the S. morsitans, I held her way too long, and too roughly for a first attempt. She caught me completely off guard, and sunk her claws in without warning. Thankfully, I have all the reason to suspect it was a "test bite". I'm not even sure if any venom was injected, as any significant pain died off after about half an hour, and after that, I would only feel a slight pain if I touched the spot where it got me. I lucked out that time. If I were to get nailed by my tiger rubripes, I feel as though it won't be such an easy experience.


Does anyone else from Australia keep pedes that you know of on arachnoboards? I did a search and most aussie related posts come from you recently lol


----------



## ShaakTee (Jul 21, 2018)

BB8 said:


> Does anyone else from Australia keep pedes that you know of on arachnoboards? I did a search and most aussie related posts come from you recently lol


I will be getting my first Tiger this week so excited! I love centipedes.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jul 22, 2018)

Tiger rubripes are great! The classic Aussie pede in my opinion. Just be warned - the adults can be pretty troublesome. Here's Azog, my biggest pede, measuring 17cm body-length.


----------



## ShaakTee (Jul 22, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> Tiger rubripes are great! The classic Aussie pede in my opinion. Just be warned - the adults can be pretty troublesome. Here's Azog, my biggest pede, measuring 17cm body-length.


I cannot see the image? I have heard they can be a bit troublesome. Found some blue leg pedes for sale, so am looking at getting one of them as well.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jul 22, 2018)

Strange...anyway, here's a thread detailing some of my pedes: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/staehilos-centipedes.304105/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrDoc (Jul 22, 2018)

She’s a beaut!  What do you use as regular feeders for a pede that size?


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 4, 2018)

I use roaches or large crickets as a staple, with the occasional fruit slice or pre-killed (for ethical reasons) pinky mouse.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 5, 2018)

It's odd to me that every once in a while a monster is found, I think it's genetic.  I had a heros that was 9.5 inches(24cm) but normal size around here is around 15-17cm.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 5, 2018)

That or diet perhaps?
Also, it may simply be that the bigger individuals are more secretive. I heard from a collector that very large rubripes are normally only found inside logs or after very heavy rain.


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Sep 7, 2018)

I have never seen a big cingulata in the wild. Max was maybe around 10 to 12cm. Though I have that 18cm female I caught a few years back at regular size. 
Is it normal growth for the species, which reaches similar sizes with age when lucky enough to survive, or is it diet-dependant? 
I'm not sure. I mainly feed mealworms, a very fat and thus energetic food. 
Who knows?


----------



## Porkbones (Sep 15, 2018)

Wow she’s gorgeous. I’ve only very recently brought my first couple of pedes (scolopendra laeta) after having tarantulas for a few years, is there someone local (Brisbane) that breeds and sells pedes. I’ve googled but haven’t found anything. 1 guy on gumtree down Robina sells some.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 16, 2018)

Porkbones said:


> Wow she’s gorgeous. I’ve only very recently brought my first couple of pedes (scolopendra laeta) after having tarantulas for a few years, is there someone local (Brisbane) that breeds and sells pedes. I’ve googled but haven’t found anything. 1 guy on gumtree down Robina sells some.


I don't think anyone in Australia breeds centipedes period, though I plan to (I've done a couple attempts with my blue-legged _S. morsitans_, albeit without success, most likely due to the male being immature). Your best bet for getting pedes is to join some Australian invert Facebook groups and ask around to see if anyone is selling them.


----------



## Porkbones (Sep 16, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> I don't think anyone in Australia breeds centipedes period, though I plan to (I've done a couple attempts with my blue-legged _S. morsitans_, albeit without success, most likely due to the male being immature). Your best bet for getting pedes is to join some Australian invert Facebook groups and ask around to see if anyone is selling them.


Hey thanks for the reply. I’m probably one of only a few that don’t have FB. I may have to contact the guy from Robina as he is the only one I have seen tht is remotely close to me. He did have an ad at one stage for ethmostigmus rubripes which is what I’m after. Looks like I better contact him and see if he is getting anymore in anytime soon


----------



## BB8 (Jan 20, 2019)

Staehilomyces said:


> Also don't listen to Australian Museum. There are instances of this species reaching 25cm in length. Maybe yours may still have some growing to do!


Rest in Peace, my monster has fallen  not sure why but her back legs started going black and fell off, 2 nights later she had died. I tried to dry the tank out but it looked and smelt perfect as normal. Have you ever had this?


----------



## Porkbones (Jun 11, 2019)

BB8 said:


> Rest in Peace, my monster has fallen  not sure why but her back legs started going black and fell off, 2 nights later she had died. I tried to dry the tank out but it looked and smelt perfect as normal. Have you ever had this?


I just noticed my Laeta was out curled up in the corner with her head against the tank. Took the lid off and she was slow moving. Then I noticed her antennae had started going black and looked droopy like they are rotting. The others are all set up the same and all are doing fine. I’ve moved her to another container but I don’t think she is going to last


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 6, 2019)

Staehilomyces said:


> Yeah. Currently I own a brown, banded and half green/banded variant. The third has a high likelihood of being on eggs right now; she laid a batch last year, which she unfortunately ate after being disturbed by one of my other pedes, and has now disappeared for over two weeks, not even coming out at night. Besides, I've read that a single mating can lead to several fertile clutches. I've got my fingers crossed, to say the least.


Well, I own one and only centipede which is the classic tiger form, as you probably would already know, and that specimen was measured by me and I recorded it to be 16cm, so I’m really hoping it could reach 25cm! Because if it does I will be the most delighted person!!! That is also if it lives another two or three years, all the better!!!!!!


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 6, 2019)

Yeah, I hope she will be the happiest centipede! But make sure the enclosure is entirely escape proof, I duct tape sizeable holes with very strong duct tape, and yeah, enjoy your new pet!! Thanks for becoming a Rubripes keeper as well. The real Aussie terrarium animal in invert world!!!!


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 6, 2019)

If your pede is 16cm, it could probably live a good deal longer than two or three years more. My biggest rubripes, who is 17-18cm body-length, has molted only once in the two years I've owned her for.


----------



## patrick nimbs (Oct 1, 2019)

Staehilomyces said:


> Well, from my experience, E. rubripes is a reasonably active pede, unless it's given a ridiculous amount of substrate and no hide. If there is a hide, it will use that instead of burrowing. That's my experience.


My ethmostigmus rubripes tiger form enclosure has a ridiculous amount of substrate and a hide and it does both use its hide and when it is under the hide, it digs a tunnel and burrows!


----------

